# Help please! problem in 4.3: autofocus ONLY on video?



## emmanueldmc (Apr 12, 2012)

I do not know if it is problem of my terminal, but the camera ... ONLY focus when taking pictures, but to record videon not focus on automatic, you have to touch the screen to do it, I tried the best known roms (the Android Revolution, and Insert Coin, Maximus,Venom) and is the same approach does not work in video, android 4.3 and sense 5.5 ... someone can tell me if the same thing happens? to rule out that the problem is from my phone or I kernel or anything that


----------

